
Google updates Location language after tracking backlash - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/17/google-updates-location-history-language-after-tracking-backlash/
======
mtgx
"Rejoice everyone! We've fixed the issue...by admitting we're going to keep
tracking you."

I don't think this is legal under GDPR at all, but I'm sure I'll be proven
either wrong or wrong in the multiple legal complaints and lawsuits Google
will have to face in the EU over this in the next few years.

This and other similar moves we're seen from Google in the past few years seem
like they are "ballsy". I don't think Google is being ballsy, I just think
they've figured out that whatever the cost/fines governments will ask them to
pay, it will be _worth it_ as a cost of doing business. Hopefully they'll be
proven wrong on this eventually and that the fines will keep escalating until
they learn their lesson.

------
dreamcompiler
Android (and IOS too) needs a user setting that will not just turn off
location reporting, but will cause the lowest-level device drivers of GPS and
other location sensors to provide spoofed data to all layers above it. That's
the only way to stop this crap. It should automatically provide unfiltered
data when the user dials 911, but in no other circumstances unless the user
explicitly authorizes it.

